# New Dicamba Formulation Approved



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

By the EPA. AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/new-dicamba-formulation-approved-for-over-the-top-use-naa-sonja-begemann/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Anybody on here and know is duo approved also. I heard last year they approved it and then they unapproved it. I'm wondering if the enlist beans work better than the extend beans . Has anyone heard any of the actual herbicide rates and prices.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

EPA is shoving things out the door right now prior to the new administration shutting them down. I talked briefly to my rep yesterday, going to be some label restrictions on this, one he mentioned was a possible 120ft setback.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

pede58 said:


> EPA is shoving things out the door right now prior to the new administration shutting them down. I talked briefly to my rep yesterday, going to be some label restrictions on this, one he mentioned was a possible 120ft setback.


 Which herbicibde are you talking about.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

The Xtendimax.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Friend of mine just yesterday text me this email link. http://www.croplife.com/crop-inputs/monsantos-highly-anticipated-xtendimax-dicamba-formulation-approved-for-over-the-top-in-2017/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.dowagro.com/en-us/usag/product-solution-finder/herbicides/enlistduo. Here's the one for the 24dD beans


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/crops/article/2016/11/10/sorting-xtendimax-label


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Was told yesterday 2 big custom spray companies GroMark Fs and another one are saying even if herbicide and the beans are completely approved. They will probably not spray the new Dicamba product over top of beans,


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Setbacks of 110-220' will be a PIA.

I here some are going to plant the Extend beans but don't use the chemical to get the newest variety.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

I can understand the big boy's not wanting to spray this, not until they have several thousand acres of it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

They are saying couple big custom spraying company's say not enough data to confirm it will not harm non extend beans even following all the new label rules , the bigger the field the higher the riskr


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Setbacks of 110-220' will be a PIA.
> 
> I here some are going to plant the Extend beans but don't use the chemical to get the newest variety.


You will not get the new hot varieties without extend gene. Anyone here how much extra it costs for the gene


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

endrow said:


> You will not get the new hot varieties without extend gene. Anyone here how much extra it costs for the gene


The place I get most of my seedcorn from is $10 higher for Xtend beans vs RR2

I've been burnt on the newest latest and greatest varieties before,both corn and soybeans.Showed they did great in company test plots and the next yr it flopped bigtime.

I now look at more profit per acre then the highest yield.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Only 6.50 per bag extra for extend beans.We buy asgro beans bulk dealer can treat if you want as he loads hope he has extend beans bulk.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

All beans here either have to be extend or LL, RR2 is no longer an option in this part of the world.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

ok, educated me...I thought RR2 was the new trait that is tolerant to Dicamba? What is the Extend trait?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

RR2 is just second generation RR, RR2 extend is dicamba resistant.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

So whats the advantage to second generation RR? Same herbicide resistance just different marketing and new varierties?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> So whats the advantage to second generation RR? Same herbicide resistance just different marketing and new varierties?


The patent ran out on RR beans so Monsanto changed something up a bit so they got a new patent on the RR2 beans.

You can legally save for your own use RR beans,but they are older varieties.

Just another game Monsanto plays.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

If I remember right this new bean was not scheduled to come out till 2020 or later, so keep in mind this is the EPA shoving things out the door prior to the new administration which has already threatened to shut them down. I also seen this week that they bumped up the mandatory blend rate for ethanol, which should make some of you happy but don't think it will hold up.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

pede58 said:


> If I remember right this new bean was not scheduled to come out till 2020 or later, so keep in mind this is the EPA shoving things out the door prior to the new administration which has already threatened to shut them down. I also seen this week that they bumped up the mandatory blend rate for ethanol, which should make some of you happy but don't think it will hold up.


I don't think you remember right! Dicamba beans were supposed to be ready for 2016 and the chemical got held up by the EPA and the beans by the EU.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> I don't think you remember right! Dicamba beans were supposed to be ready for 2016 and the chemical got held up by the EPA and the beans by the EU.


yep,I had Dicamba beans ordered for 1 field for 2016 but cancelled them when approval wasn't comeing threw.Might plant a field where the setbacks are not a issue next yr.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

My mistake and have been racking my brain to recall where I seen the 2020 thing, I know it dealt with RR resistant weeds.


----------

